# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Në pritje të Muajit Ramazan

## b_a_t_o

Pothuajse edhe nje muaj na ndan nga perjetimi i nje prej ngjarjeve me te medha ne jeten e besimtareve, te jetosh muajin i Ramazanit.
 Jo vetem agjerimi i ketij muaji, gje qe eshte nje prej bazave te te qenit musliman, por edhe lidhja e vecante qe ka ky muaj me Kur-anin, Fjala e Zotit qe eshte prane nesh sa here ta kerkojme, e ben kete ngjarje me te vertete me nje vlere te madhe.
 Duke qene se shume prej vlerave te ketij muaji shpalosen pasi ka filluar, (shpesh duke lene edhe brenga se si na shpetoi kjo apo ajo vecanti) , i ftoj te gjithe besimtaret te shkruajne e te rifreskojne jo vetem diturine fetare, por edhe perjetimet e shkuara te agjerimit te Ramazanit.

ALLAHU na e lehtesofte per gjithshka, amin.

----------


## b_a_t_o

Muaji Shaban, muaji henor qe i paraprin muajit te Ramazanit, ka kaluar mesin e tij.
Ne kete muaj shoket e Profetit a.s. e kishin per zakon qe te shlyenin te gjitha borxhet ne te gjitha kuptimet e kesaj fjale, qe nga agjerimi i ndonje dite te mbetur nga ramazani i kaluar, ne shlyerje te borxheve monetare deri tek kerkimi i faljes apo pajtimi me ata qe ZOTI merzitet kur je i hidheruar (prinder, shoke, etj).
  Pervec kesaj shoket e Profetit a.s. ne muajin Shaban i shpeshtonin se tepermi lutjet qe ALLAHU t'ua pranonte agjerimin, dhe punet e mira gjate muajit te Ramazanit.

  ALLAHU na shtofte lutjet per nj-tj, dhe na pastrofte para ketij muaji te madh, amin!!!

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe pse pak sa heret te gjithe myslimaneve ketu ne forum ju urroj nje muaj te lehte per agjerim.
Zoti ju mbaresofte ngado qe jeni.

----------


## b_a_t_o

Nje prej keshillave me te bukura profetike per agjerimin e  muajit te ramazanit eshte"...mos u beni prej atyre qe s'perfituan gje tjeter vecse uri e etje.Ne kete muaj agjeron syri, dora, kemba dhe ne fund stomaku.Madje edhe kur ju sulmon dikush ju mos ia ktheni por thoni: une agjeroj, une agjeroj...".

   Vazhdoj te rikujtoj thenie te tilla me qellim qe te fillojme stervitjen (si nxemja para ndeshjes) para se te jete vone.

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe 8 dite kane ngelur deri ne fillim te muajit te bekuar.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofte mbi te gjithe ju vellezer dhe motra besimtare. Nga zemra ju uroj Agjerim te Lehte dhe te Pranuar nga Zoti i GJithesise.

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

*wee ca ylli pse ka fillu sot mooo??
gzuar pra, nqf thuhet kshu*

----------


## [xeni]

Agjerim te mbare gjithe muslimaneve!

----------


## PROPHET22

I uroj te gjithe besimtaret muslimane kudo qe ndodhen  na kina ne amerike gezuar muajin e shenjte te ramazanit.Gezime dhe lumturi paste gjithnje ne familjet tuaja.Te jete agjerimi i ketij muaji meshire nga zoti,shprese nga ju,dhe gezim per shpirtrat dhe trupin tuaj.Zoti iu dhurofte paqe ne zemrat tuaja.

me respekte "profeti i rreme"i  "Asim vokshit"

----------


## StormAngel

Agjerim te lehte te gjithe myslimaneve anekend.
Paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qofte mbi ju.

----------


## Lefter

Ju uroj te gjitheve MUAJIN E SHENJT TE  RAMAZANIT, deshiroj qe kjo te jete dita e cila do te na sjell,paqe, lumturi dhe dhe te gjitha te mirat jo vetem ne cdo shtepi,po ne tere boten.

----------


## Besniku

Po a e ka dikush ndonje imsakije.  E kam fjalen per koherat e agjerimit ne shtetet e bashkuara, perkatesisht ne New York?  Nuk kam pase kohe me shkuar ne xhami me e marre nje.

----------


## White_Angel

Hajde pra Agjerim te mbare edhe nga une mgjths vete jam Katolike . Besoj se e pranoni urimin tim. Vetem kur te jete nata e Kadrit me lajmeroni se ate dite agjeroj edhe une ( per respekt te fese se mamit) Por vetem naten e Kadrit asnje dite tjeter se jam krishtere dhe s'me lejohet .

Edhe njehere Agjerim te Mbare .



White_Angel

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ju uroj te gjitheve Muajin e shejt te Ramazanit.
Zoti ju Ndihmoft , te gjith ata qe e Ninojn ( Agjerojn )
Nje ashtu edhe mua.. Zoti ma boft leht. edhe pse nuk Agjeroj..

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## forum126

Gezuar muajin e Ramazanit,

----------


## Brari

Vullnetarisht muslimanet shkojne drejt nje periudhe ku do te provojne qendresen e tyre perball "kendimit te Zorreve"..

Kesaj i thone Muaji i madhnueshem i Ramazanit..
Mire deri ketu..

ju qofte i lehte ky muaj urojne mileti..
E pse i lehte ju qofte?
Pse per lehtesi po mundohen keta apo per sakrific..

Nje mbret i thot oborrtareve..ckane qe demonstrojne ata mileti atje..
Po kerkojne buke madheri i tha oborrtari..
Po jepini biskota tha mbreti..


Kjo prallez ka kuptimin se Mbreti duke qene i ngopur nuk i kuptonte fukarejte e uritur..

Per kete Bota muslimane ushtron nje her ne vit Ramazanin..
Pra mileti nuk hane gjat dites ( ne mbremje shkepen tu hanger tan te mirat) qe kur urija tu kendoje ne bark.. tu shkaktoje nje "klick" ne tru.. qe te kuptojne se ..sa keq qenka te jesh i uritur.. e kur vec disa ore rri pa ngrene e qenka e veshtire..por  sa keq eshte te jesh gjith vitin i uritur.. e nga kjo atyre tu shkoje ne mendje nje mendim hyjnor.. mendoni pra dhe per ata qe kurre nuk ngopin femijet dhe vehten me buke..

Ky eshte mesazhi ose arsyeja pse eshte shpikur Ramazani.. pra nje far Zbori ose Aksioni sic bente Enveri apo Musolini apo Mao rinise e miletit .. pra te kuptohen veshtirsite..

Pra a duhet te jete i lehte ky ramazani apo i veshtire..
Po qe i lehte do te thote se behet vec per rutine..sa me i ba qejfin Allahut e kaq..
Por thame se nga e lehta nuk nxjerr barku at klickun per trurin qe urija ti ver ne pune mendjen.. qe te mendojne se Duhet ba zemra e gjane e tu jepet fukrenjve me hanger..jo vec gjat ramazanit..por tere Vitin..

muslimanet Shqipo Kosovare per te cfryre tifozllekun idioteskt mbas nje topi futbolli lene ne xhepat e Mafies se stadium-atobusave miljona euro.. qe shkojne nje pjese..per te kernaqur hobet e b-oleve te Nano Duko Finove per Kazinot e Botes..

1% e ketyre miljonave qe shkojne me pagu udhtimin e ulerimat ne stadiume te shkonin tek Femijet e familjeve te varfera do sigurohej buka e mijra e mijra Nenave per femijet e tyre gjat nje Viti ne Kosove e Shqiperi..etj..

pra muslot tane me ne krye hoxhallaret bejne Ramazan sa per hipokrizi..

Njeriu i sotem ska nevoje te rrij pa ngrene nje her ne vit per te kuptuar nevojen e atij te pangrenit..
mjafton Truri ne koken  e njeriut te shkoje natyrshem mendimi tek hallet e te tjereve..

Allahu nuk e do hipokrizine..pejk..

----------


## [xeni]

Brari nuk te takon ty te vendoshesh per sinqeritetin e njerezve. Te kishe dy pare men e kuptoje se nuk duhet te shkruje ne kete menyre perderisa tema eshte hapur ne "Pershendetje dhe Urime".
Nje shkrim i tille nga ana jote tregon nivel e ulte te edukates, keshtu qe para se te fshihet nga ndonje administrator fshije vete, te te mbetet ty burreria...

----------


## Ermelita

Faleminderit te gjitheve qe na uruat agjerim te lehte !
 une ju uroj juve qe allahu te ju meshiroj edhe tua shkruaj agjerimin ne librin  e veprave te juaja te mira !

----------


## dodoni

Gjithë besimtarëve shqiptarë të fesë islame ju qoftë i lehtë agjërimi (ninimi) dhe urime ramazanin. Edhe pse unë nuk jam besimtar, dhe nuk agjëroj (ninoj). 
Urojmë që ramazani i ardhshëm i juaj ta gjej të ribashkuar Dardaninë tonë me Shqipërinë tonë.

----------


## Bledari

kush me ndihmon pak me oraret kur mbyllet ne mengjes edhe kur hapet sepse sivjet nuk munda te gjeja nje kalendar sepse une argjeroj 30 dit e ramazanit.
do i isha shum mirenjohes atij qe me ndihmon.

----------

